# Smoked Rainbows and Brown Trout.



## blzafour (Sep 11, 2011)

I fired up the smoker today and did some rainbows and some brown trout...so Here some pics of the smoker full of fillets. I had a guy say if" I smoked the fish for him for nothing that I could have half of the smoked fish". Sounds like a good deal!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 11, 2011)

Looking Real Good, Blzafour!!!!!

That's the kinda deal I like, and is actually a very popular deal.

If I didn't have a smoker, I'd gladly give up half of my fish for some good smoked ones!!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 12, 2011)

Great looking smoked fish!

Love trout!


----------



## roller (Sep 12, 2011)

They look great I used to smoke them alot when I lived where I could catch them.


----------



## jonboat (Sep 16, 2011)

Lookin' good!!!!!  I get that same deal with trout and salmon, only they don't want half, they only want one or two fillets.  I end up with 5 fish for me and usually give them more than they asked for back (one whole fish instead of only one fillet)  Still, I'd rather catch my own - that would mean I'm getting out fishing, which hasn't happened too much lately.  :(


----------



## sqwib (Sep 16, 2011)

Nice


----------

